# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #2841 litrotis, Χαϊδάρι

## litrotis

Κόμβος – litrotis - #2841

Περιοχή Χαϊδάρι – Λόφος Προφήτη Ηλία

Τα interfaces έχουν ως εξής: 
1) priestrunner - 14735 
2) gvaf - 4098 
3) jkond - 3119
3) AP με ssid: awmn-2841 

Τρέχει Server Υπηρεσιών 24/7, που προς το παρών έχει: 
1) FTP Server (δουλεύει 24/7) 
2) Web Hosting (δουλεύει 24/7) 
3) COD MW3 Dedicated server (δουλεύει 24/7)
4) TeamSpeak 3 Server (δουλεύει 24/7)
5) DNS Hosting (δουλεύει 24/7)

----------


## litrotis

Και όπως είχαμε πει τώρα η συνέχεια!!

Εδώ και δύο μέρες λειτουργεί το ΑP με SSID: awmn-2841, στο κανάλι 2.
Από χτες το βράδυ τρέχει και DHCP Server.
Όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται μπορούν να κάνουν δοκιμές και αν θέλουν να δημοσιεύσουν εδώ τα αποτελέσματα τους.

Περισσότερα services σύντομα ....

----------


## spirosco

Καλη αρχη Γιαννη  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλορίζικος και πολλά και καλά Link  ::

----------


## litrotis

Λοιπόν!!!!!!
Εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες δουλεύει το ΑP μου. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω ένα μόνιμο Client, αλλά αυτός δεν μετράει γιατί είναι γείτονας μου!!! Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει κάνει κάποιο scan και έχει δει το awmn-2841, ας με ενημερώσει για τα αποτελέσματα του για να δω αν χρειάζεται να αλλάξω κάτι.
Ακόμα θα ήθελα να ακούσω κάποιες προτάσεις εάν υπάρχουν, για ένα δεύτερο link που να βοηθήσει λίγο στην έξοδο προς τα ανατολικά ή όπου αλλού είναι καλύτερα. Είμαι σε ένα αρκετά καλό ύψος στο προφήτη Ηλία στο Χαϊδάρι προς την μεριά της Αθήνας(μπορείτε να το δείτε και στο χάρτη).
Επιμένω όμως για το AP γιατί έχω αρχίσει να ανησυχώ!!!!  ::  
Αναμένω στο πληκτρολόγιο μου.  ::

----------


## jabarlee

βασικά να σε μεταφέρει κάποιος στους ενεργούς Ax & Bx Κόμβους...

----------


## litrotis

Ναι, από εμένα οκ!! Αλλά κάπου άκουσα ότι πρέπει να έχεις δύο interf. για να γίνει αυτό! Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος! Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι ας μου πει!

----------


## jabarlee

bb + ap = 2 ?

----------


## xaotikos

AxBx όσοι έχουν 2 bb και πάνω. BB+AP=Cx κόμβος  ::

----------


## litrotis

Όπως είχαμε πει, στον AP δουλεύει κανονικά το DHCP. Αν έχετε κάποια συσκευή που δεν παίρνει αυτόματα επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου, αλλά κάντε μου και ένα post με τα αποτελέσματα σας και την περιοχή που είστε, για να μπορέσω να βγάλω ένα συμπέρασμα για την αποτελεσματικότητα των ρυθμίσεων και την περιοχή που μπορώ να καλύψω.

----------


## Tenorism

Σύνδεσα και έναν client (stavros) σήμερα. Αν και παίρνει αρκετή βελτίωση, μια χαρά το κόβω. Με γειές.

----------


## litrotis

Το πρώτο downtime του κόμβου .....  ::

----------


## litrotis

Λοιπόν σήμερα ήταν μια ιστορική μέρα για τον κόμβο litrotis!!
Με την βοήθεια της ΔΕΗ (με την απροειδοποίητη διακοπή που έκανε) και λόγο της απουσίας UPS (που είναι στα μελλοντικά σχέδια του κόμβου), σας ενημερώνουμε ότι έγιναν τα εγκαίνια των "Προβλημάτων – Απωλειών" για τον κόμβο μας.
Η εγχείρηση όμως πέτυχε και ευτυχώς μας πέρασε ξώφαλτσα, με την απώλεια ενός τροφοδοτικού για τον router μας και 5 ώρες(περίπου) εκτός λειτουργίας, λόγο ελλιπούς ενημέρωσης.
Τελικά όλα καλός και ελπίζουμε να μην έχουμε άλλα τέτοια «ευχάριστα» γεγονότα.
 ::

----------


## jabarlee

> AxBx όσοι έχουν 2 bb και πάνω. BB+AP=Cx κόμβος


Συγνώμη γιατην άσχετη παρέμβαση πάλι, αλλά ξέρω πολλούς κόμβους που είτε παλιότερα είτε τώρα με ένα bb & AP είναι στην ενότητα "Ax & Bx" : bakolaz, jacobs, manolis κ.τ.λ.

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά σε αυτή εδώ την ενότητα χάνεις το μπούσουλα...

_ΥΓ: Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι μια και υιοθετήσαμε την ονοματολογία του seattleWireless, Cx κόμβος είναι αυτός που έχει 1 interface (client ή "backbone")_

Συγγνώμη για την επιμονή, είμαι πρήξας

----------


## xaotikos

Μην το λες σε μένα Μανώλη. Εγώ σαν mod ακολούθησα την ονοματολογία. Τώρα για το σωστότερο κατά την γνώμη μου καλύτερα να γίνει η ενότητα AxBxCx και να μπαίνουν όσοι έχουν από 2 interfaces *συνολικά* και πάνω (δηλαδή όλοι εκτός των πελατών)

----------


## spirosco

> Τώρα για το σωστότερο κατά την γνώμη μου καλύτερα να γίνει η ενότητα AxBxCx και να μπαίνουν όσοι έχουν από 2 interfaces *συνολικά* και πάνω (δηλαδή όλοι εκτός των πελατών)


Σωστα, και απλοποιει αρκετα τα πραγματα.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εγώ τα έλεγα όταν είχα γίνει μπαλάκι μεταξύ τω "Τι στήνεται τώρα" - "Δοκιμές" και "Ενεργοί ΑΧΒΧ" αλλά ποιος με ακούει εμένα ?  :: 

Ήθελα να ήξερα η φαινή με τα Αχ,Βχ,Cx ποιανού ήταν... τι να πώ εμείς περιπλέκουμε την ζωή μας χωρίς λόγο....

----------


## jabarlee

Καταρχήν λάθος δικό μου: Cx είναι ο κόμβος με 1 bb link & AP (καιρό είχα τα δω αυτά - http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cg ... efinitions - http://wiki.awmn.net/moin/_ca_fc_ec_e2_ ... 4_fd_ef_f5)

Επιπλέον, η ενότητα έχει το νόημα να συγκεντρωθούνε εκεί οι κόμβοι που αποτελούνε το Backbone του δικτύου, αφού σταθεροποιήσουνε τα links τους.

Οπότε, κάποιος καλός admin δεν κάνει τη μεταφορά αυτή γι' αυτόν και τους άλλους κόμβους Cx που τυχόν υπάρχουνε, να αλλάξει και το όνομα της ενότητας σε κάτι ποιο κατανοητό (Κόμβοι δικτύου - Backbone - Κορμός κ.τ.λ.)

Τέλος, δε μας σβήνετε εμάς τους τελευταίους από εδώ;

----------


## litrotis

Συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι η κατηγοριοποίηση Αχ,Βχ,Cx είναι κάτι που μπερδεύει τα πράγματα όσον αφορά το θέμα forum- (διάλογος, ανακοινώσεις, ενημέρωση) από τους κόμβους του backbone.

Δεν λέω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη γιατί σύμφωνο επίσης ότι ένας υγιής κόμβος πρέπει να έχει 2 ΒΒ links εκτός του AP ( για αυτό κιόλας είμαι στην διαδικασία αναζήτησης για 2ρο BB link).

Αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία…… και δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται το forum ως τρόπος πίεσης για τους BB+AP=Cx κόμβους
 ::   ::   :: 

Δεν θα ήθελα να δοθεί παραπέρα συνέχεια στο θέμα αυτό, τουλάχιστον όχι σε αυτήν την ενότητα που αφορά θέματα του κόμβου μου ωστόσο θα εκτιμούσα την απάντηση κάποιου moderator  ::

----------


## stean_202

Litrotis , σε έπιασα σε ένα σημερινό scan, από Σεπόλια..

----------


## litrotis

Αν μπορείς κάνε μου ένα post με τα αποτελέσματα!
Σήμερα έκανε δοκιμές και ο gRoov από Αγ. Βαρβάρα, και συνδέθηκε πάνω μου. Εσύ τα κατάφερες;
Και μια και ανέφερες και Κάτι για ΒΒ, που ακριβός είσαι στα Σεπόλια;

----------


## stean_202

Για τα αποτελέσματα αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ : http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9344&start=15 , έχω ποστάρει το .ns1 . Για να σου δώσω μα καταλάβεις που είμαι στα Σεπόλια , είμαι πάνω περίπου στα 150-200m από την εκκλησία του Αγίου Μελετίου , πάνω στη Δυραχείου...Σύντομα όμως θα μετακομίσω σε ένα σπίτι στην ιδια περιοχή αλλά αρκετά ψηλότερο. Το σκεπτικό μου είναι αν μπορέσω να στήσω τώρα ένα bb-link το οποίο θα μεταφέρω και στο καινούργιο σπίτι και από εκεί να ψάξω για περαίτερω bb-links...

----------


## litrotis

Σήμερα έγινε αλλαγή ιστού και σηκώθηκε η omni του AP 1.5 μέτρο περίπου. 
Τα αποτελέσματα είναι θεαματικά . Ένας γειτονικός client κέρδισε 10 db.  ::   ::   ::  
Περιμένω σκαναρίσματα με αποτελέσματα!
Υπενθυμίζω AP: awmn-2841

Note: omni ---> 7db σε WRT54G ---> με 8m LMR400

----------


## litrotis

Ιδού και τα αποτελέσματα δυο πρόχειρων scans από δυο σημεία στην ταράτσα - με κάρτα Cisco 340 και σκέτο Feeder  ::

----------


## Thenomad

Σε είχα πιάσει κι εγώ πριν από κανά μήνα με -80 σήμα αλλά είμαστε και στα 6.3 Km  ::  .

----------


## MAuVE

Μιας και το 280-516 υπολειτουργεί, αν συμφωνεί και ο Βασίλης (billgout), θα μπορούσες να πέσεις και εσύ επάνω του σαν client.

Μεταγενέστερη προσθήκη : Ακυρη η πρόταση

----------


## litrotis

Η ΔΕΗ χτυπά ξανά ...  ::  

Δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό καμένο σε ένα μήνα και αυτή την φορά δεν υπάρχει και spare  ::   ::  
Δεν πάει άλλο - τώρα μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό θα μπει και UPS αλλά δυστυχώς το downtime του κόμβου προβλέπεται να διαρκέσει πολύ.

Τα παράπονα σας στον δήμαρχο... 
 ::

----------


## litrotis

Σήμερα επιτέλους αγοράσθηκε τροφοδοτικό και ο κόμβος είναι πάνω πάλι - αλλά επίκεινται και άλλες διακοπές μέχρι να τοποθετηθεί ένα UPS και να λυθεί οριστικά το πρόβλημα των πτώσεων τάσεως.

Εκ της διευθύνσεως ...  ::

----------


## GeoSava

litroti μεγιά το νέο τροφοδοτικό και φτού να μην το ματιάσω.!!  ::   ::  
Αντε να παίξουμε και κανενα CS πάλι!!!

----------


## litrotis

Τα νέα του κόμβου ......  ::  

Τοποθετήθηκε UPS – MGE pulsar ellipse premium 800.

Τέρμα οι διακοπές πλέον...  ::  

Ύστερα από μια πρώτη ματιά διαπιστώθηκε πρόβλημα με τους driver για Linux (slackware) και δεν μπορούμε να του κάνουμε διαχείριση. Αν έχει κάποιος αντιμετωπίσει κάτι αντίστοιχο ας κάνει ένα post.

----------


## litrotis

Μέσα στον πανζουρλισμό που επικρατεί στο δίκτυο το τελευταίο διάστημα (ούτε παπάδες να ήμασταν  ::  ) συνεχίζουμε με τα νεότερα του κόμβου μας ....

Τοποθετήθηκαν φωτογραφίες με την θεά του κόμβου, στο υπό κατασκευήν site: http://www.litrotis.awmn/ 

Δεδομένου ότι πλέον σταθεροποιήθηκαν πολλά πράγματα στον κόμβο βάζουμε μπρος για 2ρο bb link. Έτσι, όσοι νομίζουν ότι έχουν οπτική επαφή ή μας έχουν πιάσει σε scan και ενδιαφέρονται για ΒΒ link ας κάνουν post με το ενδιαφέρον τους.

----------


## B52

Kαι εσενα σε πσαχνω τις συντεταγμενες σου please... με πμ ::

----------


## gRooV

> Δεδομένου ότι πλέον σταθεροποιήθηκαν πολλά πράγματα στον κόμβο βάζουμε μπρος για 2ρο bb link. Έτσι, όσοι νομίζουν ότι έχουν οπτική επαφή ή μας έχουν πιάσει σε scan και ενδιαφέρονται για ΒΒ link ας κάνουν post με το ενδιαφέρον τους.


Καλησπέρα, σου ματαξαναδηλώνω το ενδιαφέρον μου μιας και είμαστε πολύ κοντά και ένα ΒΒ θα ωφελήσει αρκετά αυτό που ετοιμάζουμε με τα άλλα παιδιά. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες pm, chat ή τηλέφωνο.

Θανάσης

----------


## B52

@litrotis

Συμφωνα με το my sat με τον stean_202 εισαι 5 km 136 m αποσταση για κοιτα το για κανα λινκ...

----------


## dti

Ο stean_202 είναι υπό μετακόμιση. Καλύτερα να κοιτάξει με το νέο σημείο stean #4405.

----------


## stean_202

Δεν είναι υπό μετακόμιση , μετακόμισε  ::  ...Όλα είναι έτοιμα απ'την μεριά μου,περιμένω το τελικό ok , από την συνέλευση της πολυκατοικίας, η οποία δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς θα γίνει. Οι συντεταγμένες είναι σύμφωνα με το καινούργιο μου σπίτι.

----------


## litrotis

Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα αναφέρω ότι: 
1)	αλλάχθηκε η μητρική του router, λόγο προβλημάτων συμβατότητας με τον μετατροπέα της CM9.
2)	και ετοιμάζεται ένα δεύτερο Link με τον Stean awmn-4405, στο οποίο έχουν γίνει οι στοχεύσεις, αλλά δύστυχος μας έφαγε η περίοδος διακοπών.
Θα γίνουν κάποιες ανακατατάξεις όσον αφορά τον ιστό και μάλλον θα τοποθετηθεί και δεύτερος μέχρι το τέλος της άλλης εβδομάδας.
Αυτά προς το παρών και ελπίζουμε με καλύτερα νέα για το μέλλον  ::

----------


## GeoSava

litroti ..... απο ότι πιάνουν σήμερα τα ifs που χρησιμοποιώ σε κάτι δοκιμές με τον Special .... το link με τον 4405 παίζει......

Άντε καλορίζικο παίδες και σε καλή μεριά..........!!!!

----------


## litrotis

Αφού μας τα βγάλανε στην φόρα  ::  , ας κάνω μία πρώτη ενημέρωση για την τωρινή κατάσταση του κόμβου.
Ο router άλλαξε και έγινε Mikrotik.
Τα interfaces έχουν ως εξής:
1) Spirosco - 1286
2) Stean_202 – 4405
3) AP με ssid: awmn-2841

Μπήκε ένας Server Υπηρεσιών, που προς το παρών έχει:
1) CS Server 1.6 (δουλεύει 24/7)
2) Client DC++ (δουλεύει 24/7)
3) FTP Server (δουλεύει 24/7)
4) Web Site (υπό κατασκευή)
Επίσης στον server έχει μεταφερθεί και ο DNS του κόμβου.

Αναλυτικότερες πληροφορίες για τα μηχανήματα και τις υπηρεσίες, θα δοθούν όταν θα έχω λίγο παραπάνω χρόνο.

----------


## stean_202

Μας πιάσανε  ::  ...Λίγο υπομονή για την a-ναβάθμιση..


@Geosava
Thanks για τις ευχές  ::

----------


## litrotis

Ανακοίνωση:

Ο Server των υπηρεσιών του κόμβου θα είναι “down” λόγω προβλήματος με το σκληρό δίσκο (πάμε για καινούριο μάλλον  ::  …. ).

----------


## litrotis

Ανακοίνωση:
Σε συνέχεια των γενικότερων προβλημάτων που έχουν εμφανισθεί τον τελευταίο καιρό στην περιοχή μας!!!!  :: 
Ενημερώνω ότι ο Server των υπηρεσιών τα τίναξε! (Τα πέταλα!), και επομένως οι υπηρεσίες DNS, CS, FTP, WWW, DC++(Client), MRTG θα παραμείνουν κάτω μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
Όσοι από τους client χρησιμοποιούσαν το DNS του κόμβου, ας βάλουν ένα άλλο, π.χ.: 10.17.119.130 του spirosco
Κάποιοι νέοι πελάτες που εξέφρασαν πρόσφατα ενδιαφέρων, μπορούν να κάνουν τις δοκιμές τους άνετα, το DHCP στο AP και ο router ακόμα δουλεύουν (μην τα γρουσουζέψουμε), ας μου στείλουν όμως αν γίνεται τα αποτελέσματα τους να δω σε τι κατάσταση βρισκόμαστε.
Ελπίζω να επανέρθουμε γρήγορα!!!  ::  
(Μακριά από μας, καψίματα, κρασαρίσματα κλπ.)
Γιάννης από litrotis

----------


## litrotis

Ο services server από σήμερα ξανά-λειτουργεί κανονικά !!!

Απολογισμός της ζημίας:
•	Καμένο τροφοδοτικό (αντικαταστάθηκε),
•	Καμένο motherboard (αντικαταστάθηκε με δανικό ύστερα από ευγενική προσφορά του Billgout)

Thanks again Bill !!! 

The Counter Strike Server is up again !!!

----------


## Billgout

Μια γειτονιά είμαστε βρε! Αλληλοβοηθιόμαστε... Just call, anytime.

Εδώ να προσθέσω τις επίμονες προσπάθειες του Γιάννη (ακόμα και τρελές ώρες) να προσπαθήσει να επαναφέρει τον κόμβο στην προηγούμενη - πολύ καλή - κατάσταση. Τέτοια αφοσίωση πρέπει να εκτιμάται από όλους μας.
Άντε, σιδερένιο το μηχάνημα.  ::

----------


## litrotis

::   ::   ::  Ανακοίνωση  ::   ::   ::  

Εδώ και 4 μέρες λειτουργεί HLGUARD στον CS server του κόμβου μας (ύστερα από πολλές διαμαρτυρίες παιχτών)!

Δυστυχώς είχαμε ήδη το πρώτο κρούσμα cheating το οποίο συνοδεύτηκε με 24hr ban!

Εφόσον υπάρχουν «ξύπνιοι» εδώ μέσα που δεν σέβονται τους κανόνες της ευγενής άμιλλας – αυτό το post μπορείτε να το λάβετε και ως προειδοποίηση: 
Όσοι θα συλλαμβάνονται να κλέβουν θα δημοσιεύονται nick names και IPs και θα επακολουθεί αυστηρό BAN.


Εκ της διευθύνσεως.

----------


## Acinonyx

Επιτέλους...

 ::  

Υ.Γ. Το HLguard δεν πιάνει τα πάντα δυστυχώς..  ::

----------


## nuke..

κάποια στιγμή πες μας ip και nickname για αυτόν που ήδη έπιασες..  ::

----------


## houseclub

litroti ο cs server σου , τελευταια μαζευει τρελο κοσμο ! καποια στιγμη μαζευτικαμε και 30 ατομα !!! βαλε και αλλους admin , να αλλαζουν πιστες . Ειναι βαρετο 3-3 να παιζουμε μεγαλες πιστες και 10-10 να παιζουμε pool day.Αν θες μειωσε λιγο και το vote_map_ratio αφου καθε φορα που ψηφιζουμε για αλλαγη πιστας , η ψηφοφορια βγανει θετικη , αλλα οι ψηφοι δεν επαρκουν για να αλλαξει.

----------


## litrotis

Από σήμερα τρέχει στο μηχάνημα των services - Freelancer Server v1.0
Με προοπτική να μπουν πάνω τα τελευταία mods & updates.

----------


## litrotis

Από χθες Κυριακή 29 Ιανουαρίου του σωτήριου έτους 2006  ::  , άλλαξε η συσκευή του Access Point και από WRT54G έγινε Cisco 340 AP. Αν κάποιοι από του πελάτες έχουν κάποιες παρατηρήσεις για αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο ή προς το χειρότερο, ας κάνουν κάποια ενημέρωση. Αν πάλι κάποιος κάνει καινούριο scan και το πιάσει, ας μας στείλει τα αποτελέσματα για να έχουμε μια πρώτη εικόνα.

----------


## eaggelidis

Με γειά

Εδώ είμαι για βοήθεια αν χρειαστείς κάτι

Η

----------


## sotiris

Μια χαρά είναι η αλλαγή σου, και εαν μπορείς οικονομικά, έχεις την δυνατότητα να του βάλεις μέσα μια lmc352 και να το κάνεις υβρίδιο ΑΡ 350.

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που θα έχεις, είναι ότι θα ξεχάσεις πως έχεις ΑΡ.

----------


## litrotis

Ευχαριστώ παιδία, ελπίζω να ηρεμίσω με το access point.  ::  Το WRT πάντως με είχε παιδέψει και σαν πελάτης και σαν access point.  ::

----------


## PanoZZZ

Πιστεύω έκανες την καλύτερη δουλειά.Τα wrt είναι γιανα παιδεύουν τον κόσμο lol.

----------


## Cha0s

> Το μόνο πρόβλημα που θα έχεις, είναι ότι θα ξεχάσεις πως έχεις ΑΡ.


Από το Misco μου:


```
Uptime: 26 days, 23:38:16
```

Όσο και το uptime της ταράτσας γενικότερα  ::  

Αν και έχει κολήσει 3-4 φορές για άγνωστο λόγο, πράγματι θα ξεχάσεις ότι υπάρχει αυτο το μηχάνημα  ::

----------


## PanoZZZ

Συγχαρητήρια κ για τον cs server σου .
Είμαι τακτικός πελάτης .Χαχαχα

----------


## litrotis

::  *Τα Νέα του Κόμβου:*


*Ετοιμάζεται* - 3το backbone link με dmst-lab (#6987).

----------


## maxfuels

Ξέχασα τον litroti  ::  Αλλά ποστάρω και σε περιμένουμε  ::  

Συνάντηση Kόμβων/Clients ( Nikpet / Ataraxos / B52 / Spirosco / Phillip / Billgout / Special / Tlogik / Koem / Maxfuels / Nikosaei )Δυτικών προαστίων την ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 8/3 07.00 το απόγευμα στο Internet Cafe του B52 που είναι στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Περιστέρι. Και όποιος ακόμα θέλει και μπορεί είναι καλοδεχούμενος.

----------


## maxfuels

Αν η 1η συνάντηση ηταν επιτυχημένη τότε σίγουρα η 2η θα ειναι ακόμα πιο επικοδομητική. Καιρός να ξαναβρεθούμε ολοι μαζί σαν μια μεγάλη παρέα να συζητήσουμε, και να βάλουμε κάτω στο τραπέζι τις ιδέες και προτάσεις μας για ενα καλύτερο AWMN. Για το λόγο αυτό Καλούμε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φίλους ΚΟΜΒΟΥΧΟΥΣ / CLIENTS / να παρευρεθουν στην 2η συνάντηση των Δυτικών Προαστείων στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Internet Cafe ( FightClub ) την *Κυριακή 4 Ιουνίου στις 8.00 το απογευμα.*

----------


## Wolf

Καλησπέρα. Από την Κυριακή 24/09 και μετά παρατήρησα κάποια προβλήματα με το link μου με τον litroti: ολόκληρη την ημέρα της Κυριακής καθώς και μέχρι κάπου το μεσημέρι της Δευτέρας ενώ έπιανα το AP του litroti και ήμουν συνδεδεμένος σε αυτό (associated), το link μου ήταν τόσο αδύναμο που ουσιαστικά δεν έβλεπα το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Από την Δευτέρα και μετά τα πράγματα έφτιαξαν όμως που και που οι ταχύτητες πέφτουν δραματικά ενώ σπάνια έχω την πολύ καλή ποιότητα του link που είχα παλαιότερα (πριν την Κυριακή). Καλού κακού έκανα έναν έλεγχο στον εξοπλισμό μου χωρίς όμως να παρατηρήσω τίποτα ασυνήθιστο η διαφορετικό από παλαιότερα.

----------


## litrotis

Θα το κοιτάξω με το γυρίσω σπίτι. Αν και μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί δεν είχα κανένα παράπονο από τον άλλο client μου.

----------


## litrotis

Λοιπόν, τώρα πρέπει να είναι εντάξει.Κάνε τις δοκιμές σου και πες μου.
Γιάννης
Από Litrotis

----------


## Wolf

Πράγματι, άψογα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Wolf

Από χθες το βράδυ πάλι τα ίδια. Είμαι συνδεμένος πάνω σου κανονικά αλλά δίκτυο δεν βλέπω...

----------


## litrotis

Θα το κοιτάξω όταν επιστρέψω από την δουλειά

----------


## Wolf

Ανέβηκα σήμερα στην ταράτσα και χωρίς να χάσω το σωστό κεντράρισμα της κεραίας μου την ανέβασα μαζί με τον ιστό κατά περίπου 70-80 πόντους ψηλότερα. Τώρα έχω το 1/3 περίπου της μέγιστης ταχύτητας που είχα παλαιότερα αλλά τουλάχιστον βλέπω δίκτυο! Δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω... μήπως χτίζεται τίποτα και μας κόβει την οπτική επαφή;

----------


## Wolf

Τώρα το βραδάκι έφτιαξαν ακόμα καλύτερα οι ταχύτητες και μπορώ να πώ ότι πιάνω με περισσότερο των 2/3 της μέγιστης ταχύτητας του link μου αν και αυξήθηκε και αισθητά ο θόρυβος...

----------


## nodas

Cheater

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

woohooooooooo

----------


## Wolf

Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς γίνεται πάντως από τις 22/10 τα πράγματα είναι λίγο περίεργα. Μια είμαι στο δίκτυο με άψογες ταχύτητες, μία μέτρια και μία ίσα που πιάνω το AP σου. Για παράδειγμα από χθες το βράδυ δεν έπιανα σχεδόν καθόλου και από σήμερα κατά τις 12 το μεσημέρι έχω 90% link quality με λίγο θόρυβο και παίζω στο μέγιστο υποθέτω. Τέτοιες αλλαγές παρατηρώ καθημερινά. Τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρες πιάνω με μέτριες ταχύτητες ενώ λίγες είναι οι ώρες που δεν πιάνω καθόλου ή πιάνω τόσο καλά όπως τώρα. Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω αλλάξει απολύτως τίποτα σε θέμα ρυθμίσεων ή εξοπλισμού από τις 22/10. Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω από μέρους μου είναι να τα έχει "παίξει" το bridge μου ή κανά καλώδιο στην χειρότερη, πράγμα πολύ περίεργο αφού αυτό το καλώδιο μαζί με το καινούργιο πιάτο παίζει κανονικά από τον Ιούνιο ενώ το bridge μου κλείνει αισίος 3 χρόνια στα χεράκια μου...

----------


## nuke

noda ότι να ναι λες ρε..

επειδη το παιδί έχει skill και σε έσταξε τον λες cheater..  ::  

ντροπή σου



zou-nou μη μασάς ρε.. και ban να φας έγινε διαφήμηση του http://www.tracker.awmn  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Macabre_Sunsets

Δεν μασαω... Αμα μου σπασετε τα νευρα ξανα θα το βαλω παλι...
Αααα... και φροντιστε ρε να βγαλετε κανα καλυτερο video. Δεν με ειδα σχεδον
καθολου σε αυτο  ::  Μονο τα kills μου πανω δεξια εβλεπα.
Να ψάξετε για το HLTV. Γραφει ωραια video.

Btw... Να γλιτωσω κι απο τον κοπο τον admin, 10.15.164.x το c class αμα
θελει να ριξει ban. Keep cheating.

----------


## litrotis

Χρήστο κοίταξε το ξανά σήμερα και πες μου. Δεν έχω κάνει καμία αλλαγή από την δικιά μου μεριά. Αν συνεχίσεις να έχεις πρόβλημα πάρε με τηλέφωνο.

----------


## litrotis

Θα παρακαλέσω ότι έχετε να πείτε σχετικά με την υπηρεσία CS 1.6 Litrotis Server να το γράφετε εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340021#340021
Ευχαριστώ
Γιάννης

----------


## litrotis

Παρακαλώ οι πελάτες του κόμβου να στείλουν τα στοιχεία τους με ένα e-mail, ώστε να καταχωρηθούν και να πάρουν σταθερά ip.

----------


## litrotis

Δυστυχώς ο router του κόμβου είναι κάτω. Το πρόβλημα είναι η μητρική. Ο κόμβος θα παραμείνει κάτω μέχρι να βρεθεί καινούργια μητρική. Αν κάποιος έχει μητρική για PIII slot 1 ας μου στείλει ένα e-mail.

----------


## litrotis

Έγινε αντικατάσταση της μητρικής του router, με αυτή του Server. Δυστυχώς προς το παρών δεν θα υπάρχει DNS και όλες οι άλλες υπηρεσίες. 
Οι Πελάτες ας χρησιμοποιήσουν το DNS κάποιου άλλου κόμβου προσωρινά, μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποια νέα μητρική.

----------


## geosid

ασε τα ρουτερ και τις μητρικες και κανονισε να παμε για ψαρεμα , μπηκε ο ιουνιος . [email protected]#%#@$# τα λινκ και ελα να ποιασουμε κανα ψαρι  ::   ::

----------


## litrotis

Λόγο της διακοπής του link με τον κόμβο Spirosco, υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο.
Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα κοντινό link. 
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει ένα e-mail.

----------


## geosid

> Λόγο της διακοπής του link με τον κόμβο Spirosco, υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο.
> Ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα κοντινό link. 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει ένα e-mail.


an nομιζεις οτι βλεπομαστε μπορουμε να κανουμε μια δοκιμη .

----------


## litrotis

Σήμερα έγινε το Link με geosid #12481

geosid #12481
SSID:awmn-2841-12481
IEEE 802.11a
http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12481
Δήμος Αγ. Βαρβάρας--1.928km--
Δημιουργία :13/09/2008 

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ τον Γιώργο, για την βοήθεια και την άμεση ανταπόκριση.

Και επιφυλάσσομαι να τα πούμε και μέσα στο νερό.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΒΑΡΚΑ ΜΑΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ

μανταλενα style  ::   ::

----------


## 7bpm

Κουμπαριάσαμε Litroti...!

Άντε μια μέρα να τα πούμε και όλοι μαζί για καφέ στην βάρκα του καπεταν-geosid.  ::

----------


## GeoSava

Άντε μεγιά το καινουργιο link......
Αλήθεια τι κάνεις καλά; Εγώ λόγο Στρατού είχα αποχωρήσει καιρό απο το άθλημα....
Να κανονίσουμε για κανένα καφεδάκι.....και με τους λοιπούς awmn-ήτες.....

Ο DNS σου είναι ακόμα κάτω έτσι; Γι 'αυτό δε βλέπω το FTP σου και τα λοιπά.

----------


## litrotis

Μετά από την διακοπή του link με τον geosid, υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο. Ψάχνω για ένα κοντινό link (κατά προτίμηση Χαϊδάρι, Αιγάλεω, Περιστέρι, Αγ. Βαρβάρα). Αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη πρόταση και για κάποιο άλλο στείλτε e-mail.
Το πιάτο είναι γυρισμένο προς τον geosid (Αγ. Βαρβάρα) με ssid awmn-2841-BB-search freq:5670.

----------


## geosid

> Μετά από την διακοπή του link με τον geosid, υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο. Ψάχνω για ένα κοντινό link (κατά προτίμηση Χαϊδάρι, Αιγάλεω, Περιστέρι, Αγ. Βαρβάρα). Αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη πρόταση και για κάποιο άλλο στείλτε e-mail.
> Το πιάτο είναι γυρισμένο προς τον geosid (Αγ. Βαρβάρα) με ssid awmn-2841-BB-search freq:5670.


Φαντασου οτι τετοιο καιρο περυσι βγαλαμε το λινκ 14/15-09-2008 κριμα , δεν εφταιγα εγω Γιαννη .....

----------


## litrotis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από litrotis
> 
> Μετά από την διακοπή του link με τον geosid, υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο. Ψάχνω για ένα κοντινό link (κατά προτίμηση Χαϊδάρι, Αιγάλεω, Περιστέρι, Αγ. Βαρβάρα). Αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη πρόταση και για κάποιο άλλο στείλτε e-mail.
> Το πιάτο είναι γυρισμένο προς τον geosid (Αγ. Βαρβάρα) με ssid awmn-2841-BB-search freq:5670.
> 
> 
> Φαντασου οτι τετοιο καιρο περυσι βγαλαμε το λινκ 14/15-09-2008 κριμα , δεν εφταιγα εγω Γιαννη .....


Το είδα και εγώ χθες στις δημοσιεύσεις, ήταν ένας χρόνος ακριβώς. Τέλος πάντων.
Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια. Πάμε για άλλα.

----------


## PriestRunner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από litrotis
> 
> ...


Καλημερα ,
Αν ενδιαφερεσαι εχω λινκ ετοιμο και απλα ειναι να το γυρισω, τι λες θες να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη ?

----------


## anman

Είμαι εκτός αυτή τη περίοδο θα έχω ελευθερο if μετά τις εκλογές αν έχεις τότε κάποιο διαθέσιμο και σε ενδιαφέρει....

----------


## anman

Sorry διπλό κλικ...

----------


## litrotis

*Ενημέρωση:*Μετά από την βροχή το AP είναι κάτω.

http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36559

----------


## gvaf

Γιάννη από ότι είδα είμαστε οκ ?

----------


## litrotis

Χθες δυστυχώς μας άφησε η μητρική του router. Σήμερα έγινε αλλαγή της και όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά.

----------


## gvaf

Από ότι είδα αν και κάτι Kbps total traffic, η cpu σου βαράει 100άρια.
Γιατί ?

----------


## litrotis

Αυτό το παρατήρησα και εγώ. Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να αλλάξω μητρική και επεξεργαστή και αν είδες ο επεξεργαστής είναι μεγαλύτερος αλλά Celeron. Όλα τα άλλα είναι τα ίδια. Μήπως το Mikrotik έχει κάποιo κώλυμα με την αλλαγή? Το έχει ξανά συναντήσει κανείς;

Συνέχεια: Με μια δεύτερη ματιά στα γραφήματα του web interface είδα ότι μάλλον πάει στo 100% όταν ανοίγουμε το WinBox!!!

----------


## litrotis

Ολική καταστροφή από κεραυνό!

----------


## vabiris

Για στείλε καμία φωτογραφία , τι έγινε?

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο litrotis (#2841) δημιουργήθηκε και νέο λινκ με τον lsalpeas (#161).

Ενημερωθήκαν οι Ζώνες DNS και τα Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου litrotis,

Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιάννη και τον Λευτέρη για την άμεση συνεργασία τους !!

----------


## senius

Προμηθεύτηκα ενα mikrotik licence 6xx, σεταριστηκε σε cf καρτα, για τον κόμβο litrotis.
Ενημερώθηκε ο Γιάννης. Σε αναμονή από τον Γιάννη, για την παραλαβή του από το σπίτι μου.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Γιάννη, καλορίζικο το mikrotik licence 6xx, x86 !!

litrotis miktotik v6.41.4.jpg

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο litrotis (#2841) δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb λινκ με τον Warlock (#8266) σε άριστα αποτελέσματα.
Ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. Στον κόμβο litrotis (#2841) είχαμε ταρατσάδες, δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb λινκ με τον IliasMis (#23412). Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## gvaf

Καλησπέρα,

Για δείτε τι γίνετε με το λινκ μας παλικάρια.
Μόνο ένα route παίρνω από εκεί.

----------


## senius

Γιώργο Gvaf καλησπερα. Τις προηγουμενες ημερες στον κομβο litrotis (#2841), ειχαμε αποξηλωση του ταρατσοπισι και το mikrotik x86 ειναι παρελθόν. Πλεον στην θεση του ταρατσιπισι, τοποθετηθηκαν 2x mikrotik LDF ac, κι 1x mikrotik LDF N, σε κοινο AS. Ο litrotis (#2841) πλεον εκπέμπει και ρουτάρει τούμπανο.

----------


## mikemtb

και ποιος ρουταρει? το ldf?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

